# Living in Nova Scotia



## offgrid2u (Dec 9, 2011)

I am interested in living in the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia since that is the longest growing season in Canada outside of British Columbia were the land is really expensive. Anyone have any suggestions were to look for land around Annapolis Royal where I am told there are quite a few brits living.


----------

